# breakdown insurance



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I know that this has been covered before, but I do not seem to be able to find the correct posting to help.
I am insured with Safeguard and am trying to find an alternative due to cost. Saga have given me a very good quote, but their breakdown cover has length and weight limits which I am outside of, (7.23 length and 4.6tonnes). I have trawled the internet but a lot of the websites only give the option of filling in an enquiry form and they will then telephone you. I am in France and will not be home until a couple of days before my insurance is due. I have asked on the enquiry forms for them to email me but to no avail. Can anyone give me any suggestions as to where to look for quotes.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

I found Brittania Rescue good last year, as far as I know no length or weight issues, and the quote and booking the insurance was all done online, and they were the cheapest. But that was last May.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*breakdown ins.*

hi i to have brittania and very good for me m,h and wee smartie but you have to take the deluxe cover for international cover but still very competitiveJAKS :lol: :lol:


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you tried ADACPlus? It is the person who is covered rather than the vehicle, but there is no restriction on the size of motorhome, you don't need to live in Germany and it is valid throughout Europe.

For You and your Partner, membership is €98.70 per year.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Adrian Flux. They provide UK and Euro breakdown and recovery.

I tried Safeguard and the other one often mentioned in MHF and neither were as good and in fact one didn't cover me for all elements for some reason I can't remember. Great to age and forget yeah?

I found them when I had the 73 T2 Westy and they came good as classic insurers but seem to handle most things.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote from Britannia Rescue - Section B of the full policy document:

• Motorhomes – must not be more than 8 metres in length or a weight when fully loaded not exceeding 7.5 tonnes and must be a recognised make and model which has been coach-built for that precise purpose. We will only cover vehicles over these limits if we have specifically agreed this with you, before your cover began.
If appropriate you must always carry a legal and serviceable spare wheel or a manufacturer supplied or approved emergency tyre inflation kit or equipment and keys for any tyre security devices.

HTH


----------

